# What breeds make good lap chickens?



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

My kids love chickens. Love them. We live in a subdivision, so we can only get away with having about 3 hens. These birds will be pets and egg-layers. 

What is a friendly, docile breed that would be likely to allow my kids to pick them up/pet them? 

Also, has anyone ordered from mypetchicken.com? They sell day-old chicks in small quantities and seem to have a good selection,


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

None. Chickens are livestock, not house pets. They belong in a barn or coop, not in a lap. Being descended from a prey species they are generally not suitable to be picked up and petted. It is not in their nature, and it is not something that they generally would seek out without having it forced on them. People/children who do not have a realistic understanding of what a domestic chicken is descended from are bound to be dissappointed in the the experience, especially if their only prior contact with animals is with dogs and cats, and they have a mentality that compares them all to each other and to human behavior and emotions.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Any place that sells chickens in small quantities specially for pets should be avoided.
Their prices will be much higher than real hatcheries. Smaller quantities will be more costly to ship. Smaller quantities will suffer more from shipping.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

My kiddos do well with the barred rocks hens. They come and sit on their laps when they are out. I would just order from a hatchery, not mypetchicken. See if you can get someone to go in with you on a few.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I second the barred rocks. We have orpingtons, rocks, guineas and two different duck breeds. 

Our rocks are just the sweetest things. They come right up to you, and several of them actually like being picked up and carried around. My eight year old will sit with one on her lap on the porch and pet it, with the chicken just cooing the whole time. She even swings with them. Honestly, I never knew a chicken could be so sweet, but our barred rocks are really great birds.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Japanese bantams are very friendly and I have several that enjoy being petted and held. The will fly and land on me and then settle into my arms to be held.

They are very small, so if the children are small, make sure they know how to handle them so the chicken does not get hurt. i also had a golden seabright that would come and get in my lap to be held.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

Our cochins could be considered lap chickens. We have standard sized and bantams. Our silkies are ridiculously tame also. Several of our wyandotte hens will jump up into our laps when we're sitting down. It all depends on how they're raised. Even some of our leghorns that people think are naturally "flighty" are very calm and can usually be picked up by our children.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

If you have a Tractor Supply Co. Store there, the chick days start on March 2-April 13. There may be a minimum amount you have to buy though. You can also special order if they don't have the breed you want.


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

I second the none vote, but bantam cochins and silkies come awful close. Both are very docile breeds that should do well around your kids. hand feed them bits of cooked liver for treets and the kids will have fun with them. You will also be blessed with fresh eggs from them in return.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

wyondots, barred rocks ,buff ophingtons , cochins all are calm natured stay away from legorns ,sex links ,old english, games,most wite egg layers are more flighty .I built a small 2 story coop on lawn mower wheels nest and roost in top trap door and ramp to grass in bottom it gave three hens a safe place to stay when they were'nt under supervision and could be moved to a new spot every day or 2 .often farm supply -feed stores sell pullets chicks in small quanitys in the spring . they will need a secure coop to live in there are many varmits even in the subdivisions .racoons , ,possums , dogs , hawks , even cats,rats, crows,are deadly when the chicks are small . feeding them by hand will make pets out of them .Make sure they are not restricted in your subdivison as a visit from the city inspector can mean a ticket and you have to get rid of them .rabbits can be raised as an out side pet in most places no eggs but no tickets .


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

cochins!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

My Easter Eggers from Cackle hatchery have been some of the friendliest chickens I've ever known. My DD made a special pet of one hen and that hen would wake up in the morning, jump in her bedroom window and cuddle on the bed. If the window was closed, she'd make a pest of herself at the front door.

If you want something small and unique, Porcelain D'Uccles are a favorite of mine. We had this one little rooster who was just flat out a pet, friendly as any hand-raised cockatiel. He vanished when we went away for a visit, our farm sitter said she never saw him - we still miss that bird!

Generally, any animal - you'll get out of them what you put into them. Put in time, attention, kindness, patience, you'll get back quite a lot. Three hens raised kindly will likely be as friendly as you'd like.
Either get them at a local feed store when they get them in, or order from a decent hatchery (I'd never use my pet chicken, myself) and let each child pick out a chick and then sell the rest. Week old pullet chicks, priced reasonably, sell as fast as you put an ad up just about everywhere I've lived.


----------



## RWDitto (Jan 23, 2009)

Silkies.................


----------



## Adrescher7 (Nov 23, 2011)

I personally dont believe it has to do with the breed, when the chicks come in you should handle them everyday so they know people are good, thats what I believe is the main factor. But out of my personal flock, the Rhode Island Red hens I got at about 6 months old from another farm can be picked up fine and held, i dont think they really like it, but Ive never been pecked by one. Then I have a barred rock rooster that was caught by animal control running around the city, i have no idea how old he was when i got him, pretty old judging by his huge spurs, hes no trouble at all, i can pick him up, once again I dont think he really likes it but hes the sits stiller then the hens (thats why I named him Stonewall Jackson, he literally wont move). My lakenvelder (got him at one year old) I dont even bother picking up since he likes to attack me. Then my lakenvelder/Rhode island red cross that I hatched myself, i spent time with as a chick, I walk around the farm with him sitting on my shoulder like a parot hes so friendly. Now obviously if you get 20 chickens, you cant spend a half hour everyday with each one, But be present in their lives so they know their not getting eaten when picked up, feed them food or a treat while your holding them etc.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Some breeds are more calm than others. Chickens have been domesticated for a long time. If you want a tame chicken show it you can be trusted not to harm it.
Show it there is a benefit from coming to you. They will learn.
Most children are not much good at taming any animal. Some are the exception.
To have a tame animal first make sure you have raised your child to respect them.
Animals are very good judges of people. Your rewards with them will be equal to the effort you put in to raising them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

I've had pet chickens in a variety of breeds. It's a matter of handling them constantly from the beginning.

Some will follow you around like a puppy and jump in your lap when you sit down.

Some will fly onto your shoulder for a ride.

Most will like to snuggle under your chin when you pick them up, or lay their head across your shoulder and snooze.

I would suggest something like silkies or cochins, just because they're fluffy, gentle, and fun to snuggle with.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Silkies and cochins..both make wonderful "lap chickens".


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Most work just fine. I've had RIRs and entire flocks of Buff Orps who acted like kittens, and I certainly never wanted them to do so! The occasional Barred Rock as well, though those as a rule were more independent. The Buff Orps followed me all over the place, even onto the front porch and tried to come inside the house.

While silkies and cochins are sweet, you can get gentle, friendly birds who also lay a good number of large eggs, so I'd go with a friendly laying breed.


Word of caution; no birds near faces/eyes. Even the tamest chicken can see a wet, shiny eye move and peck at it. Ask chickenista about that one. Owie. 

To hedge your bet, I'd stay away from the white egg layers and EE's. IME, they are flighty, stupid pests. And Jersey Giants, while I only ever had one, she was memorably evil.

ETA: I loved my brahmas! Gentle, quiet hens, not so peskily affectionate as the Orps. Even my roo was a quiet gentleman of a bird. Not the most efficient layers, but far better than my silkie.

But too, chicken feet get gross, and I probably wouldn't choose a feather footed breed as a child's pet for that reason.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I've ordered from My Pet Chicken with no problems. The birds were health and true to breed.
As for friendly, all my chickens used to be friendly until I moved here. I think it's the water  I'd go sit on the porch with my dinner and have a lapful+ of chickens stealing food off my plate. Those were Easter Eggers (sometimes erroneously called Ameraucanas)........


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

jen74145 said:


> ETA: I loved my brahmas! Gentle, quiet hens, not so peskily affectionate as the Orps. Even my roo was a quiet gentleman of a bird. Not the most efficient layers, but far better than my silkie.


Brahmas are a really good choice. They lay well and make wonderful, affectionate pets. And they're pretty.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

buff orpintons or banty cochins. we have both & both are the biggest love bugs, love to be held, given treats, carried, etc.


----------



## Brownie (Jun 20, 2011)

Patrick, why so angry? There are lots of tame/gentle chickens. We had a really nice one that my little cousin carried everywhere but I think it was just a mix of all kinds of things. It was red.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think Patrick is angry. I think he's realistic and I agree with him. I think this trend with backyard chickens for pets has gone overboard, and some children will be hurt badly because of not realizing what a chicken is capable of doing. 
When you mix kids that want to snuggle and kiss and a chicken that pecks at anything moving (ie: eyeballs) you're looking for trouble. It's better not to try to make lap pets out of them for that reason.
I'm not angry either - just safety concerned


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I've had pet chickens since I was a young child. Since decades before the current trend. 

People make pets out of other livestock and food animals. I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

ladycat said:


> Well, I've had pet chickens since I was a young child. Since decades before the current trend.
> 
> People make pets out of other livestock and food animals. I don't see a problem with it.


 
Me too. Turned me into an absolute addict  

BTW, both my husband and I have gotten some great gashes from our sweet kitties. They're pretty capable too ound:


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Well, I've had pet chickens since I was a young child. Since decades before the current trend.
> 
> People make pets out of other livestock and food animals. I don't see a problem with it.


We get batch after batch of chicks, some we hatch, some we buy.
_Every_ time, DD picks a favorite and we either have a pet hen or the politest, most well-mannered rooster. Just seems natural when you have children and a brooder full of cute, fuzzy chicks.


----------



## DanielY (Aug 25, 2011)

Seramas


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Oh, I understand that some people just want cute little dollhouse-type chicken coops in the backyard and consider the animals themselves as fuzzy accessories. Chickens have gotten trendy. Like anything trendy, there are lots of people that want to be part of the next big thing without wanting to do the homework on it. It was a valid point. 

Our local extension office rents out incubators and provides hatching eggs, taking the resulting chicks back a few days after they hatch. They also provide educational materials about embryology to go along with this project. We've done that before and my kids -- ages 2 and 7 -- have really enjoyed it. The 2-year-old has to be very closely supervised, of course, but she has an uncanny connection with animals. She is inherently gentle with animals -- wish she would be that way with her sister!  

We also have relatives that have a flock of chickens. There are a couple in their flock that are semi-tame and my children will catch these chickens and hold them in their laps. Thanks for the caution about having chickens near one's head/eyes -- I hadn't considered that! That'll definitely be something that I'll make sure everyone knows. 

I'm not 100% sure we'll get chickens of our own yet -- I'm just trying to do research right now. I've been wanting to have 2-3 for a while. Thanks everyone for all of the great input!


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Buff Orpingtons.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a 50's baby myself but I still find myself on the receiving end of some good scratches from my chickens and the occasional peck because I'm not paying attention to the hen that's eyeballing some (tempting to her) part of me... it's amazing how high some chickens can jump straight up. 
Ladycat I don't think anyone should let down their guard when they are around animals. Even though dogs and cats are more domesticated they can bite and scratch and do a lot of damage too.
We just had on the news about another baby killed by the family dog....


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

ladycat said:


> Well, I've had pet chickens since I was a young child. Since decades before the current trend.
> 
> People make pets out of other livestock and food animals. I don't see a problem with it.


No, nothing wrong with it per se, if people could only keep things in perspective and keep their sense about them. The problem is, often when they start to think of livestock as pets, all sense and reason goes out the window. Pets in many people's eyes need to be kept in their home. Doing that with a chicken, or any other livestock except maybe rabbits leads to health and sanitary issues for the human occupants. People often let their emotions get the best of them when it comes to their pets. In many urban and suburban areas, keeping livestock including poultry is banned, because people tend to be so unreasonable. Those who can't treat their animals like animals, and think of them as children cannot be reasoned with. The slippery slope leads to nut cases wanting to treat their animals in unnatural ways, such as putting diapers on them, or thinking that they can housebreak a goat. Animal rights activists are born out of this kind of emotionally retarded, anthropomorphic ignorance, and it all begins with ideas like thinking of a chicken as a pet. Those who regulate us are products of our society. Most have little practical experience with proper, knowledgeable animal care. When livestock are thought of as pets, the regulations which govern their care become much more restrictive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Patrick said:


> No, nothing wrong with it per se, if people could only keep things in perspective and keep their sense about them. The problem is, often when they start to think of livestock as pets, all sense and reason goes out the window. Pets in many people's eyes need to be kept in their home. Doing that with a chicken, or any other livestock except maybe rabbits leads to health and sanitary issues for the human occupants. People often let their emotions get the best of them when it comes to their pets. In many urban and suburban areas, keeping livestock including poultry is banned, because people tend to be so unreasonable. Those who can't treat their animals like animals, and think of them as children cannot be reasoned with. The slippery slope leads to nut cases wanting to treat their animals in unnatural ways, such as putting diapers on them, or thinking that they can housebreak a goat. Animal rights activists are born out of this kind of emotionally retarded, anthropomorphic ignorance, and it all begins with ideas like thinking of a chicken as a pet. Those who regulate us are products of our society. Most have little practical experience with proper, knowledgeable animal care. When livestock are thought of as pets, the regulations which govern their care become much more restrictive.


I don't keep chickens in my home (most people don't keep pet chickens in their home).

Chickens are not my children.

I don't put diapers on them.

I never tried to housebreak a goat.

I am not emotionally retarded, or am I anthropomorphically ignorant.

I have MUCH practical experience with proper, knowledgeable animal care. More than you can imagine.

Honestly, 99.99% of people who have a few chickens they think of as pets do not slide into some animal-rightist abyss. They keep them in a coop in the backyard (I don't mean one of those multi-thousand dollar chicken mansions). Most people don't diaper their chickens, buy designer treats for them, walk them on leashes, or any other of that ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

jen74145 said:


> Word of caution; no birds near faces/eyes. Even the tamest chicken can see a wet, shiny eye move and peck at it. Ask chickenista about that one. Owie.


I second this! My son (then 5) stuck his head into the coop to look at the chickens at night while we were packing them away and got pecked in the eye. A scratched cornea is incredibly painful, the cornea apparently has more nerve endings than any other part of the body. That resulted in a visit to the ER and a follow up to an ophthalmologist.

Owie AND expensive.

I am surprised at the amount of people who suggest Barred Rocks. Ours aren't exceptionally friendly. 

I agree with everyone who says it's in the handling.. the more they are handled, the tamer they will be. When we were in the city and had to keep them in a run 100% of the time our 6 rhodies were very tame. When our kids went in the run there was a particular chicken who would jump up to sit on laps, she was even a bit of a pest about it. Now that we have a larger free range flock they are not all that tame, even after being handled extensively when chicks.

Katlara, my kids really loved the experience of chickens when we lived in the 'burbs. They were out there with them every day. It was really good for them.

We first bought three (black sexlink, red sexlink and white leghorn - flightiest bird EVER!) as laying hens, and it was great, but not enough eggs. It was fun though when we got eggs, because each hen laid a particular color (white, light brown, darker brown) egg, so we knew exactly which hen laid which egg. We sold those and placed an order with McMurray. We split the order with someone else, but that still resulted in more than 6 chickens, so we sold the rest on CL for $5 each when they were old enough to distinguish the sex. 4Hers snapped them up.

Fun memories! The novelty has worn off a bit since then


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

my australorps were great. they would fall asleep in my arms and even "purr" if I was not giving them enough attention they would jump up and pull on my shirt. and yes they would fly up onto my shoulder. I didn't allow that as it was too close to my face and eyes. bright shiny thing are too tempting imho.

i sat with them for hours a day and hand fed them. i had small kids so i didn't want agressive animals. 

do be carefull the best chicken you have will be they first to be killed. that is heart breaking.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

LFRJ said:


> Buff Orpingtons.


I have heard that so many times, but my buffs are without a doubt the most bland uninterested birds I have! No personality whatsoever, and they and the barred rocks were raised exactly the same way.

Maybe mine just has snooty parents.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Patrick said:


> No, nothing wrong with it per se, if people could only keep things in perspective and keep their sense about them. The problem is, often when they start to think of livestock as pets, all sense and reason goes out the window. Pets in many people's eyes need to be kept in their home. Doing that with a chicken, or any other livestock except maybe rabbits leads to health and sanitary issues for the human occupants. People often let their emotions get the best of them when it comes to their pets. In many urban and suburban areas, keeping livestock including poultry is banned, because people tend to be so unreasonable. Those who can't treat their animals like animals, and think of them as children cannot be reasoned with. The slippery slope leads to nut cases wanting to treat their animals in unnatural ways, such as putting diapers on them, or thinking that they can housebreak a goat. Animal rights activists are born out of this kind of emotionally retarded, anthropomorphic ignorance, and it all begins with ideas like thinking of a chicken as a pet. Those who regulate us are products of our society. Most have little practical experience with proper, knowledgeable animal care. When livestock are thought of as pets, the regulations which govern their care become much more restrictive.


Very good post, made me laugh. 

I am on the cusp of sensible and irrational when it comes to my animals, so I try not to judge too harshly.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I agree quite a bit with Patrick.
Livestock will do better being treated as livestock.
Some do make good pets but that was not the reason they were domesticated.
I treat all of my animals the best I possibly can.
They will come running to me if they need anything. Some even want to be scratched and petted. I try to see they are well protected and have everything they need.
I am not going to diaper a chicken or house break a goat. Chickens do not want to wear a diaper and a goat does not want to live in a house.
I also believe a person should be allowed to do what they want with their animals.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I enjoy my chickens but have never regarded them as pets...except for one.

I started with 5 white silkies I got free off Craigslist. When we added some larger breed birds to the flock, the silkie rooster acted scared of them and would follow me around every minute I was outside (I mean, right on my heels!). I got kind of attached to him and would hand feed him treats, but that's as close as he got to letting me touch him.

Both of us have to discipline ourselves when it comes to animals raised for food. We both are meat eaters, but "doing the deed" is hard for us so we have two written-in-stone rules in place...if the animal is to be slaughtered for meat, no names and no petting.

Sorry for the drift, but what comes up comes out sometimes.


----------



## missydcpc (Aug 10, 2002)

Our silver seabrights even let the almost 2 year old hold them. Tonight Chica fell asleep on my boyfriends lap, and Dinner (rooster) was asleep on mine.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Brahmas. 

Perhaps the OP defines "pet" a little differently than some of the dissenters. If she had asked about friendly, calm, breeds...she's gotten some very good answers.

Enjoy your chickens, pet or not!


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, I live in a subdivision so the neighbors will likely take better to me having "pet chickens" rather than "livestock" in my backyard. Consider it a marketing technique. :goodjob: Our town does allow chickens, but they aren't too common yet. I wouldn't let them live inside or anything like that -- that is going a bit overboard. 

I would just like my kiddos to be able to interact with them a bit -- because that makes things more fun!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

When my son was growing up.... his d'Uccles were his favorite. They are bantams and tame out well. One of his favorites, followed him everywhere.
For bigger hens, the Salmon Faverolles were the most gentle we had overall.

You do need to protect your chickens, because all the wild animals love eating chicken. As do many dogs and cats.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

A couple years ago there was a woman here asking what on earth she was to do; her pet calf had turned into a bull and was a menace in their backyard. I kid you not. I believe he'd started pushing people around and whatnot, as an overcoddled large animal will do. She managed to pull herself together and send him off for steaks when people pointed out he would have no qualms about trouncing her children, IIRC. Same thing happened to a friend of mine when we were teens, but they'd at least castrated their little calf so he wasn't quite so mercurial... still, a yearling black angus shoving you agianst a fence in "play" isn't something you want to repeat.

I don't think that's your average HTer. Sure, most of us have a few hens we might be caught petting, or a little doe goat who is friendly as a puppy and just as gentle and loved. That doesn't mean we're inviting them to sleep on the couch and putting their bowls in the kitchen. I think it just means we enjoy what we do all day, nothing wrong with that. My weakness is rabbits; can't kill them, can't let DH kill them, so no rabbits for us. The grief I got over making a pet out of a tiny, evil little mutt rabbit... lol.

Welll... unless it's a bottle baby/orphaned goat. Then, all bets are off. Ahem.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Katlara said:


> Well, I live in a subdivision so the neighbors will likely take better to me having "pet chickens" rather than "livestock" in my backyard. Consider it a marketing technique. :goodjob: Our town does allow chickens, but they aren't too common yet. I wouldn't let them live inside or anything like that -- that is going a bit overboard.
> 
> I would just like my kiddos to be able to interact with them a bit -- because that makes things more fun!


We always had close interaction with the critters our family raised when I was a kid. Of course we understood that they were going to be meat, or were for milk, etc., but we had a pig (Freddie) that followed us all over the place begging for a belly rub (and yes, he tasted good), goats we hooked up to a tobaggan and went for a ride with (mostly in circles!!) and of course, chickens and rabbits, most who were at least tolerant and some downright friendly. And if you were going to show one of your critters at the County Fair, you really needed to have them handled frequently. More than 40 years of chicken raising and none have ever been interested in my eyeballs. Doesn't mean it doesn't happen, I just wonder if it's really all that common.....or if I have ugly eyeballs :awh:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

> I don't think that's your average HTer. Sure, most of us have a few hens we might be caught petting, or a little doe goat who is friendly as a puppy and just as gentle and loved. That doesn't mean we're inviting them to sleep on the couch and putting their bowls in the kitchen.


 I'm not so sure. There are an awful lot of people who seem quite OK with offering suggestions on the best breed for a lap chicken. Threads on how to housetrain a goat. Animals are no longer cows, heifers, hens, pullets, cocks, bucks, does, etc, they are boys and girls, ladies, children. They are not bought, sold or gifted, they are "adopted". Baby talk like "roo" just kills me. Few people are serious and sensible when it comes to animals anymore. Everything is a joke, childish anthropomorphism, cutesy term of endearment. In some of the posts I honestly can't tell which is the animal and which is the human. Everything is referred to by it's first name. Yet they become all devestated, and want advice on how to cure a "mean" rooster or a dangerous pet calf that they created by just wishing it to be something that they see in a Disney movie, ignoring it's true nature. The gap really is growing between the classes, and it's not all due to the government's economic policies. I guess there are only so many immigrant farm workers or those to ask if we would like fries with our order. People's awareness, sensibility and willingness to educate themselves seem to me to be going in two directions. For a few it is improving. For many it is decreasing.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Patrick said:


> I'm not so sure. There are an awful lot of people who seem quite OK with offering suggestions on the best breed for a lap chicken. Threads on how to housetrain a goat. Animals are no longer cows, heifers, hens, pullets, cocks, bucks, does, etc, they are boys and girls, ladies, children. They are not bought, sold or gifted, they are "adopted". Baby talk like "roo" just kills me. Few people are serious and sensible when it comes to animals anymore. Everything is a joke, childish anthropomorphism, cutesy term of endearment. In some of the posts I honestly can't tell which is the animal and which is the human. Everything is referred to by it's first name. Yet they become all devestated, and want advice on how to cure a "mean" rooster or a dangerous pet calf that they created by just wishing it to be something that they see in a Disney movie, ignoring it's true nature. The gap really is growing between the classes, and it's not all due to the government's economic policies. I guess there are only so many immigrant farm workers or those to ask if we would like fries with our order. People's awareness, sensibility and willingness to educate themselves seem to me to be going in two directions. For a few it is improving. For many it is decreasing.


You are assuming, of course, that your way is the right way. And while you are entitled to your opinion on how animals should be reared, I question your right to call others childish or stupid for going another route.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, you've been here less than six months, passed your judgement on some folks, and have apparently decided namecalling and arrogance are acceptable. You'll get your opinions heard and perhaps heeded much more if you'll just behave yourself. 



LOL. Kat? Enjoy your chickens. Post a picture of one with painted toes and a bow on it's head while your kids love on it (just well away from the faces, please and thank you).  I will positively cackle with joy.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

I am not calling anyone names. I'm entitled to express my opinion as well as anyone else. It doesn't make you right or me wrong. If I am in the minority, that just goes to support my observations.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I greet my chickens with "Good morning ladies" every day, my goats did spend time in the house in a playpen as bottle babies and they'd be in here right now if I let them. I let my child pick a chick out of each batch to spoil and my pigs do get belly rubs. I type roo, maybe it's baby talk, maybe I'm lazy so I shorten it. 

I'd discuss the whys of all this with you Patrick but it time for me to drag my un-sensible butt over to the freezer and decide which home-raised meat to thaw for supper, then finish a coop so I can separate my "Ladies" into breeding groups - I have a roo named Patrick - and start on farrowing houses for Blue and Bubbles. I think Blue will be heading to Camp Kenmore after this round.

Kat, there are banties smaller then some parrots, if you really think your neighbors will complain you can keep an aviary. They are less messy and loud then parrots and can't hurt you anywhere near as badly. My D'Uccle was tamer and friendlier then even some hand-raised cockatiels I've known. They don't mind diapers one bit.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

The only time I had a chicken on my lap was when part of a drumstick fell from my lips, and landed on my corduroys.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

When we moved to this place, we got 2 pigs. Hubby named them Laverne and Shirley, and when the girls were little, they'd come up on the lounge chairs to be rubbed. As they grew....and boy did they grow....they knocked us out of those chairs when they came for their rub. 
Laverne and Shirley were delicious. And I like the fact that they led great lives until their time came. So much better than the factory farm alternative.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I can understand what Patick is talking about.
This is a homesteading forum.
All of my animals are tame. Some have names, some don't. 
Sometimes when a group of people who only have animals as pets get together they want to take over the conservaton. Doesn't happen every time but how many have seew posts where the subject of using livestock as food is just about forbidden?

Most forums have a pet section. Just my opinion but I think the people who raise livestock as pets might find people more into their line of thinking than a homesteading poultry forum. People are free to post on any forum but putting a diaper on a chicken should be more in line with the pet forum.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

pancho said:


> I can understand what Patick is talking about.
> This is a homesteading forum.
> All of my animals are tame. Some have names, some don't.
> Sometimes when a group of people who only have animals as pets get together they want to take over the conservaton. Doesn't happen every time but how many have seew posts where the subject of using livestock as food is just about forbidden?
> ...


 
I would think that would be the decision of the moderators, no one else.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

suelandress said:


> I would think that would be the decision of the moderators, no one else.


I would think that too.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

suelandress said:


> I would think that would be the decision of the moderators, no one else.


Sure, I agree.
It should also be the decision of the posters if they post something explaining what they think.
Some people raise pet chickens. Some people raise layers. Some raise broilers. Neither group should be able to stop one of the other from posting.
To a person who raises poultry for food a chicken in a diaper sounds strange.
To a person who has a pet chicken who wears a diaper those who eat their chickens sound strange.

Which one do you would be more likely to visit and be a part of a poultry forum on a homesteading website?


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

Patrick said:


> I am not calling anyone names. I'm entitled to express my opinion as well as anyone else. It doesn't make you right or me wrong. If I am in the minority, that just goes to support my observations.



It is entirely possible to express your opinions without being so snarky, condescending, and rude. While I agree with some of what you have to say and would value your opinions, observations, and knowledge; it's hard to look past the negativity. On behalf of everyone here at Homesteading Today, we ask that you refrain from implying that the majority of us here are "emotionally retarded." 

Thank you in advance of your further cooperation in this matter,
Robert Day
HT Poultry Forum Co-Moderator


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

I use bantum cochins to take to my wife's classroom to pass around. Very calm. Bought a pair of silkies and they sat on the floorboard of the truck for the 3 hour ride home with no cage.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

ladycat said:


> I would think that too.


Well said.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I didn't read all the replies but we just LOVE the little Silkies . I had one growing up and used to sneek her in my room ! LOL She was the sweetest thing that was content to lay on my lap for hours (and oddly enough ,I do not remember ever getting pooped on ??) 

When we first got chickens we got some more silkies for the fun of it , and my little girl who was about 5 at the time carried her two favorite ones around everywhere . I have pics somewhere of them all wrapped up in baby blankets in her little stroller . Super sweet little hens , all of our's sadly have been eaten by coyotes but now that we have some good LGD's I'll be adding some more this spring !


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

DayBird said:


> It is entirely possible to express your opinions without being so snarky, condescending, and rude. While I agree with some of what you have to say and would value your opinions, observations, and knowledge; it's hard to look past the negativity. On behalf of everyone here at Homesteading Today, we ask that you refrain from implying that the majority of us here are "emotionally retarded."
> 
> Thank you in advance of your further cooperation in this matter,
> Robert Day
> HT Poultry Forum Co-Moderator


Thanks for your advice Robert. I never implied that anyone here is emotionally retarded, their posts all speak for themselves. That is a sad commentary on the majority of society today, however.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd like to see a little empathy for townies that dream about bringing some country life to their kids. Would that all surburbans and city dwellers too had vegetable gardens instead of lawns and chickens in the back yard. Resources are where you find them; what I find condescending is the notion that if you're not "living off the land" you don't belong here or have anything to contribute. 

When I was little my folks had a chicken flock and I loved taking care of them, but when I saw these teenie bantums running around my aunt's place I wanted some for my own in a bad way. The tiny eggs were mine for breakfast, and I just loved everything about them. We still laugh about the pair I got in the spring turning into over 50 chickens before we could turn around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Patrick said:


> Thanks for your advice Robert. I never implied that anyone here is emotionally retarded, their posts all speak for themselves. That is a sad commentary on the majority of society today, however.


Actually, you used those exact words in another thread, and you're implying it all over again in the post I'm now quoting.

I'm *THIS* close to locking this thread, but it would be unfair to the people who are actually participating in a helpful manner.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

We have a small flock of various Bantams, let the big girls go last year. We had some lovely black Orphingtons that were just the sweetest chickens, RIR are evil, Speckled Sussex are loud and not always friendly, and the true tailless Aracaunas we have, while I love the eggs are not friendly, rather flighty. My faves for sweet and friendly are Silkies and bantam Polish, my son can handle them with ease and has used the Silkies in 4H. At the fair they have to correctly handle their project chicken in front of the judge and name and show the parts of a chicken, it was fun watching all the kids clasping their chickens tightly while my son's sat calmly on the table just waiting. Silkies are awesome, and can be good layers of small eggs, I have 5-6 year olds laying right now.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> I'd like to see a little empathy for townies that dream about bringing some country life to their kids. Would that all surburbans and city dwellers too had vegetable gardens instead of lawns and chickens in the back yard. Resources are where you find them; what I find condescending is the notion that if you're not "living off the land" you don't belong here or have anything to contribute.
> 
> When I was little my folks had a chicken flock and I loved taking care of them, but when I saw these teenie bantums running around my aunt's place I wanted some for my own in a bad way. The tiny eggs were mine for breakfast, and I just loved everything about them. We still laugh about the pair I got in the spring turning into over 50 chickens before we could turn around.


 That's how an addiction starts!:runforhills: 
I had a few Silkies at one time. Unfortunately, they were white.....too easy for the hawk to spot, so I found them a new home. I was hoping they would be my natural incubators....and lawn ornaments :grin:


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> I'd like to see a little empathy for townies that dream about bringing some country life to their kids. Would that all surburbans and city dwellers too had vegetable gardens instead of lawns and chickens in the back yard. Resources are where you find them; what I find condescending is the notion that if you're not "living off the land" you don't belong here or have anything to contribute.
> 
> When I was little my folks had a chicken flock and I loved taking care of them, but when I saw these teenie bantums running around my aunt's place *I wanted some for my own in a bad way*. The tiny eggs were mine for breakfast, and I just loved everything about them. We still laugh about the pair I got in the spring turning into over 50 chickens before we could turn around.


Excellent post!
For me, it was the little Mille Fluers and Porcelains running semi-feral around the small livestock auction. Years before a crate broke open and there they were, these tiny, wildly-colored things hatching chicks under every bush.
_~Need~_ :grin:

I don't know how anyone can look at bantams and not realize people have been keeping pet chickens for centuries. 
_Umm, no, they're, ahh...bug control! For the garden. Yes, that's it, bug control for the garden, not tiny pretty things that eat from my hand...._
Sure, and silky feathers are an evolutionary advantage, not something we've kept going for centuries because they feel _soft_, nooo :nanner:


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

My jersey giant is sweet and lovable. Only thing is she expresses that by pecking, not hard but pecking none the less. And I don't like the way any of them look at my eyes so I keep them away from my face. 

Mostly she just hangs around and gets underfoot. My dark brahma is pretty friendly too.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

Otter said:


> Sure, and silky feathers are an evolutionary advantage, not something we've kept going for centuries because they feel _soft_, nooo :nanner:


I can appreciate deliberate sarcasm. I think that it's wonderful that chickens as a whole have been developed into the many exciting breeds that we have today. We have super productive CornishX and various strains of hybrid production layers; self propagating, pure breeding heritage type dual purpose birds; and the fantastically patterened, colored, fluffed, muffed, crested, curly, silky, hocked, bearded, longtailed, longcrowing, naked necked frankenstein things that would be utterly useless during a crisis and are only perpetuated because people think they're ornamental.

It kind of reminds me of dogs. We have several working dogs that are not pets. They're kept outside for the purpose of guarding the other animals. We treat them kindly, they all have names, we spend insane amounts of money on vet bills and high quality dog food and feel very privleged when they come up to use for a scratch behind the ears. And then my wife has this little yorkie thing that sits on the couch and barks at me when I walk by.

We keep several breeds of the dual purpose chickens, not because I think they're either efficient or productive, but because I feel the need to keep them going "just in case." We rely on the super productive strains to feed our family. And then we have the fluffy, cute little things just because they make me happy.

Granny always planted some marigolds in her garden. She would explain that they were good for keeping bugs away. She would also plant some petunia in her veg. garden "just because they're so pretty."


----------



## DTChickens (Jan 18, 2012)

In my experience, Old English Game Bantams make great little lap chickens.. Or just great birds for kids period really.. I had silvers and my little cousin loved to get them out and play with them, after some time I gave them to her to make room for other breeds.

Real games can make decent lap chickens, but not suggested for your average backyard flock unless you only get hens.. 

Next, I'd say Langshans.. Big, fluffy, docile birds that even lay fairly well if I recall correctly.

God bless,
Daniel.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

I recall a few years ago someone said they'd brooded their chicks in a clear plastic container that was raised off the floor. Said they ended up being exceptionally friendly chickens and theorized that it might be the hens were more comfortable being able to see what was coming and not having someone looming over them.

Sounds nuts, but the chickens we raised in this way were also very tame.


----------



## kara_leigh (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't think it depends on the breed (although some are more docile than others), I think it varies by bird. I have a bunch of different breeds, multiple ones of each. Some are friendly and others are skiddish, and they were all raised and treated the same. My friendliest is a Buff Orpington, she knows her name and will run over for me to pick her up and carry her around, and will climb in my lap when I sit on the ground. On the other hand, I have another Buff that I got at the same time from the same place that is friendly enough, but I can't hold her b/c she tries to peck my eyeballs out. I have a Polish Crest that is REALLY friendly, but another that won't come anywhere near me. It just depends. Just like people, they each have their own personalities.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's a hen that looks like she would make a good lap chicken. I found this video on the net and uploaded it to YouTube for, ummm, skeptics who don't believe chickens should be pets. 

[YOUTUBE]E4s1CdlLkdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kara_leigh (Jul 28, 2010)

BethW said:


> I recall a few years ago someone said they'd brooded their chicks in a clear plastic container that was raised off the floor. Said they ended up being exceptionally friendly chickens and theorized that it might be the hens were more comfortable being able to see what was coming and not having someone looming over them.
> 
> Sounds nuts, but the chickens we raised in this way were also very tame.


We raise our chickens in a similar way also. We start them in a clear plastic bucket, then move them to a xl wire dog crate. They can clearly see us all the time, and I frequently talk to them.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have only had 2 hens that I would call lap chickens and the were both RIR's.


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

I have had most every breed of bantam and chicken. First were barnyard bantams at age 6. Most any chicken or bantam can be tame....within a breed some will have better personalities than others. I have found Silkies to be good lap pets. I advocate making pets, why not? My granddaughter has been coming to the barn with Gramps since a baby in a carrier. She has grown up with bantams, goats, sheep and rabbits. All pets. The sheep ate cookies out of our hands, she will sit down and the Silkies all come to sit on/by her. I think it's taught her to be a caring person. Respectful....No loud nosies, always treat the animals well..........I am an oldster 4-Her.. Wouldn't have it any other way.....Now I live in town....I have a small barn in the backyard......a very tame Angora rabbit named "Buddy" --he loves to be held...he thinks he's a cat.......Buddy will fall alsleep in our laps.......8 Silkies.......all with names. Granddaughter- age 8- her favorite is a buff hen named "Rusty"
Sure I grow up on a farm - dairy and hogs...I know where meat comes from. I was a dairy farmer in the 70s- 80s.....so no blurred lines here...........But animals as pets? You bet
Jerry


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I think you have a lucky kid. When I was that age, I was an only child; we lived in the country on many acres. Unfortunately my parents were career minded "yuppies" who fought off the idea of almost every animal I ever wanted to keep. 

I see nothing wrong with raising a chicken as a pet as long as you research their instincts and intrinsic needs and make sure those are met.

I just purchased a meat rabbit from a family in the city with houses packed close together. They also raise a small breed of rare fowl for eggs. They had some very happy kids playing with their little backyard menagerie.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree with Jerry...my kids have names for several of our more friendly chickens, they even carry them around and swing with them. My kids have learned how to behave around animals, and are respectful. How is that not a good thing to teach?

Without pets, I believe it is difficult to teach/learn empathy for the world around us and the creatures that live in it.

Some people would rather be rude about any given subject matter rather than be helpful. Look at almost any thread and there is someone being a jerk about the topic at hand. That is just the nature of the internet for some reason. Ignore them.

So get some pet chickens! Those memories will last a lifetime fro your kids.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I've heard that Barnevelders are exceptionally calm and friendly. I'm thinking of getting this breed - they are beautiful.
The friendliest breed I've raised was RIR. We had one that would come sit on your feet till you picked her up. I liked our cochins too.
The meanest chickens I've ever owned were Delawares, hated those birds.

Jackie


----------

